# Where do you knit?



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director. 
My husband was a tile setter before retirement and now we do tile work for Christian camps in the area. I am the "go-fer" doing the cutting with the water saw. While I'm not engaged, I usually knit. I wonder if others knit in weird places, also.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so pleased to meet you. and the blanket that you are doing looks lovely. I knit anywhere... :roll: I take it on buses, in the car, anyones house. I can't bare to be sitting doing nothing. We borrow my son's and DIL's caravan and I knit going, at, and coming home.... :thumbup:


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I knit anywhere and everywhere I can get a chance. The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom. I've done it at church, in my bed, the car waiting on someone, my office, the living room, outside, guess I haven't done it in the kitchen yet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I knit mostly at home, usually in the living room. If the pattern is new or complicated, though, I retreat to our spare bedroom until I get the hang of it. So easy to make mistakes and so hard (for me, anyway) to fix them!


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was the circulation supervisor at our local library but didn't knit or crochet there. I did do some afghans for my cohorts - one for the director on her birthday. Now that I'm retired I knit and crochet at home and sell things at the craft shop.

Carole in Phoenix


----------



## zenknitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi I knit at home mostly. But I have knitted in the car, on a plane and at work (but don't tell my boss)! LOL. My favorite place to knit is in my family room in front of the TV with my 2 dogs and cat sleeping beside me.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I knit everywhere too. I've had FRIENDS tell me they are offended because I'm knitting when I am at their houses. Hey I can multitask. Most of us can. I do get car sick when I knit in the car though. Keep Knitting everyone. It's what we like


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EVERYWHERE!! - even in the dentist chair when waiting for the novicane to take effect! (My dentist finds this most amusing and always asks - where is your knitting? - if he doesn't see it sticking out of my purse. --- At sporting events, the better the hockey game, the faster the needles fly. (Used to smuggle my wood ones through the metal detector in the small of my back - just in case they weren't going to let me knit) The car, at night I have lit needles - or do something I can do blind - I walk every day and have just purchased a little waist pouch designed just for that so I don't lose that time.

My recliner, with "helpful" cat on my lap. watching TV - most evenings -- Always on airplanes (unless I'm crossstitching). Church service - no, bathroom - no, swimming pool - no. some exercise equipment - no. Any place else is fair game. Have even tried on the treadmill - not so good, but the stationery bike is fine....


----------



## knitwitwriter (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit anywhere I can. I don't usually work something complicated away from home though. Something simple and some wait time... I'm knitting. 

We do have to be careful where we knit. In some locations, it is not permitted. Courthouses won't allow them because they are considered a weapon. I found that out by accident at the check station heading to the clerks office and I had to leave all my knitting with the guard until I came back. I was embarrased, but the officer got a chuckle at my expense. Glad I made his day!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently went through my good friend's husbands death with her. Sitting in ICU for days and hours. I SO BADLY wanted to take my knitting but I was afraid it would look awful for me to be knitting at that time. DH and I are going to San Antonio and while we're sitting outside of Starbucks on the River Walk, I'll be people watching and knitting while enjoying my wonderful Starbuck's drink.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think it would have looked bad at all. The fact that you were THERE for her was a blessing. In fact, this may have provided a little distration for everyone at a difficult time.

Sure wish I was going to SA With you. Youngest daughter went to Trinity College there - and a favorite weaving shop is upstairs on the Riverwalk. Have a great time.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think it would have looked bad at all. The fact that you were THERE for her was a blessing. In fact, this may have provided a little distration for everyone at a difficult time.
> 
> Sure wish I was going to SA With you. Youngest daughter went to Trinity College there - and a favorite weaving shop is upstairs on the Riverwalk. Have a great time.


Thanks. I'm going to check out 2 yarn shops I found on the internet. Hope they're good ones.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> My husband was a tile setter before retirement and now we do tile work for Christian camps in the area. I am the "go-fer" doing the cutting with the water saw. While I'm not engaged, I usually knit. I wonder if others knit in weird places, also.


I've heard of extreme ironing, perhaps we ought to have an extreme knitting section - with photos of course. :roll:


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

oh yes i have a magic chair that i have to be careful in everytime my butt hits the chail within 10 minutes so i have to sit up dont have cats but do have 2 terriers i pretend to watch tv and knit but not long before im off to lala land my my isnt retirement lovely


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

please let us know always looking for nre shops


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> please let us know always looking for nre shops


I'll be sure to report back when we get home


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

granny1 said:


> The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom.


I have knitted in the bathtub, just don't use wooden needles


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't think of any place I knit that hasn't been mentioned, but I always try to keep something in my purse to either knit or crochet, a person never knows when they are going to have to wait. It it is a good conversation starter too. Almost everyone knows of someone that knits or crochets.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally, I have a favorite recliner. I have been sittin and knittin for the last year or so, and it seems if I don't have anything to do with my hands that keeps me attentive, I generally am asleep within a few minutes. I have found, too, that I am now so used to knitting in a semi reclined position, that it feels sort of odd to knit sitting upright.

I also knit when I'm in Dr.'s waiting room, or my other favorite, under a nice shade tree outside. Funny. I don't seem to have as many dropped stitches if I knit outside where others are watching. Perhaps I pay more attention since I am not being distracted to look up at the TV every so often.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

My brother told me not to bring my knitting to his house anymore! I usually take it everywhere. Of course I may never see my brother again now that he has banned my needles. LOL


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

All right, I hafta admit it. The "library" is one of my daily places to knit - no distractions, and I am there for a predictable amount of time every morning. There is a place to put my instructions, scissors within reach in a drawer, the cat doesn't bother me there, and if the phone rings, DH answers it as there isn't (on purpose) one handy there.
Then of course I also knit in the usual places - the vehicle, the clinic waiting room, at coffee in the afternoon if I go along, in my recliner with my feet up, and in bed. So far, not in the kitchen, and since work is a home-based business, with too many things to get done, not while I am "at work". And at trade shows or group gatherings, with any project that fits in my purse or tote bag. Yes, lots of venues. But not on the exercise bike (I read there) or on the riding mower (I tried reading, but overlapped too much on the area I had just mowed). So I guess the answer is "just about everywhere".


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

good to meet you. I've knitted on the back of our Harley.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

So did Elizabeth Zimmerman! I have not knitted at church; too afraid I might be stabbed with a needle! Anywhere else is game on!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Mostly I knit in my recliner in the family room or in a doctor's waiting room. However I take my knitting on vacation so I knit in the car a lot, too, as well as motel rooms. Actually, when ever and where ever I think I will be waiting more than five minutes I am usually knitting or crocheting.

Karen


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, when my husband had his dr. check-up i took my knitting with me. i stayed with him in the waiting room til it was his turn to go see the dr. then i went into my car & started knitting my sock. the weather was beautiful so i didn't want to be in there. good thing i took my knitting with me. he was in the dr.'s for 11/2 hrs. i did get quite a bit done.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit anywhere I want, on buses, at work during lunch, in coffee shops and even at the pub, I go to meet my DH after work on Friday afternoons, sit at a table in the hotel bar and knit, get some weird looks but lots of praise and quite a few requests for knitted items from other patrons


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I could knit at our library but am too busy unless it's before work or lunch, don't really think the boss would approve if I knitted during work time unfortunately


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mum had a cataract operation yesterday and her surgeon has been very uncommunicative- just the bare minimum of words from him. Today he actually commented on my needles and said are they for socks? So I went on and said more and had a conversation with him about the uses of circular needles. So who knows who it will get talking.
Although I don't read in church when I am a church related conference I knit- maybe not at the dinner coming up, maybe a little upmarket for knitting.
I like the idea of knitting in the bath, maybe this would be a good time for knitting with plastic bags. But we have banned plastic shopping bags (well the soft plastic ones which I imagine would knit up well) so I don't have a regular supply anymore- I am keeping my supply for rubbish bags.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit on the train (Chicago Metra) on my daily commute into the city.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I always take my knitting with me. You never know when you will have time to put in a row or 2. We are traveling from our winter home in the south to summer home in the north. So far I have finished the back and front of a toddler sweater in the 2 days we have been on the road. I had a lady tell me I was shaming her because I'd bring my charity knitting with me to Bible study and get a few rows in during the socializing time before the study would start. Last week she brought her knitting too. My thoughts are idle hands create idle thoughts that will only get you in trouble. Happy Knitting.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I generally take knitting EVERYwhere I go. My DH and younger sons tried to pretend they didn't know me when I pulled out my needles while waiting for the start of a college concert the oldest so was playing in. No sooner had I started than another woman came over, asked what I was knitting and pulled hers out of her bag! 

On car rides I tend to stick to garter stitch or stockinette, no patterns that need full attention or even sight. That way I avoid motion sickness and can even knit in the dark. Simple rectangular shawls and seed stitch washcloths are perfect "car knitting" for me.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

you go girl i am sheila 58 luckylady58 i knit at stoplites waiting in doctors offices,back porch, pionics and yes meeting too why not its quite and great therapy. i have been knitting since 15 yrs old and on going nice to meet others with our disease a good one at that lol


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

My favorite spot to knit is in my chair in the living room with my two dogs at my feet BUT recently I bought one of those little bags that fastens to your belt and holds small projects. I used it in the hospital when my mother-in-law was ill and there was standing space only. I thought it would be awkward to knit standing up but it wasn't. 

AND I did knit in the bathroom one day when we were starting on a trip and I wanted to switch to more convenient needles before we left. Just one row though! My husband came in and got a good laugh.


----------



## DragonLady (May 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this, so....I used to knit while waiting for my husband & 2 sons to finish band practice. Sometimes this was at my our house. Bagpipes in the basement & drums in our dining room. Really enjoyed the music. But knit in doctors offices probably the most. The time when your taken from the waiting room to the office or exam room & you think you've been forgotten. So knitting makes that time go fast. 
Very Helpful people on this site. Thank You.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I did grand jury duty this past winter--2 months, 2 days a week. Brought my knitting/crocheting in and made quite a few pieces sitting there. Then sold some to the other jurers.

Used to crochet at meetings which often lasted all day. Also did macrame at that time and played with crochet jewelry with found objects. 

Still take knitting with me when I attend town board meetings. My community is funny and I tend to be cautious where I pull it out. After working with one group for over a year, I began to take knitting with me. Some people feign insult. I think it more their repressed curiosity-HA.

I always take it with me when I do these court mandated visits for my foster granddaughter. 3 hours of this woman's vacant prattle would send me off the wall if I didn't knit through those visits.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

There is 10 in my knitting group. We met at our community college taking a knitting class. We enjoyed it so much we kept taking the class. When our instructor decided to take on a new full time position we start meeting at St Lous Bread Company. Meet there at least once a week. Also meet at SLKG meeting. Knit just about any place.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

We go camping in the summer, and I knit by the campfire all the time. I'm unable to walk far so this gives me something to do while the others exercise their legs. I have a folding rocking chair, and knit and rock for hours. Get some strange looks from some folks, but I don't care!


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

buckybear said:


> good to meet you. I've knitted on the back of our Harley.


We have a motorcycle also, but I would be afraid of falling off!! I saw someone reading one time, on the back. I do knit in the Dr's office, at the hospital waiting for my hubby to come back from tests, and in the car.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

In the winter, there is wool on the needles. They are going where ever I'm at. In the spring I change over to cotton or bamboo and knit at the beach, on the boat or on the dock. Friends joke with me about my hyper active fingers.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the normal places, living room, on a car drive,
But my fav is to pack my tools and head towards the shoreline. Love to sit in my chair and get some rays and watch the sea birds fly to entertain me. The lapping of the waves adds a rythm to my needles.
I could sit for hours, and have.
Meet many people who pass by and ask about my work. Love to share with them. And now that it is getting warmer here, I shall soon be there.

Linda


----------



## Ruth E. (May 12, 2011)

I have knit mats for dog crates during while attending the Dachshund Races


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like a common theme that we gals can pick up our projects virtually everywhere. I get the most done in the car travelling to our in-laws. 4 hours of solid knitting or crochetting is a treat for me. I also take it to my son's track meets (knit in between events) and the basketball game at halftime or before the game starts. Football season is usually too cold. The Dr. office is good for 1/2 hour usually and I have toying with taking it on my business trips but I usually don't have room. I don't like to waste any valuable time.


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like a common theme that we gals can pick up our projects virtually everywhere. I get the most done in the car travelling to our in-laws. 4 hours of solid knitting or crochetting is a treat for me. I also take it to my son's track meets (knit in between events) and the basketball game at halftime or before the game starts. Football season is usually too cold. The Dr. office is good for 1/2 hour usually and I have toying with taking it on my business trips but I usually don't have room. I don't like to waste any valuable time.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

I usually knit while watching TV. I just finished knitting a blanket for my granddaughter that looks like the one you have in your picture.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

I usually knit while watching TV. I just finished knitting a blanket for my granddaughter that looks like the one you have in your picture.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good topic! Before I retired, I belonged to a bowling team and I used to knit between turns bowling. Not a good idea, though, because the knitting had to be washed out - it got too dirty. When we go on cruises (about once a year), I love to knit on the balcony of our cabin while enjoying the sunshine and sea air. I haven't knit in the bathroom, but I heard of a woman who used to knit while soaking in the tub, She hung her yarn over the shower rod so it wouldn't get wet. I usually knit in the living room or on our sun porch - my favorite place because it's so peaceful -- until my neighbor's six children come out to play! My m-in-l was a knitter, but I remember she was annoyed when we'd visit her if I knitted while she had guests. I don't know why - I could look up and carry on a conversation while knitting. I guess to her it appeared to be rude. I like to knit or crochet whenever I know in advance that I'll be waiting and sitting for a long time. Why waste good time? I don't believe in idle hands.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've always knit in strange places. When I started to knit (as a military dependent in Vienna, Austria and in Munich, Germany in the 50's), I would take my knitting to the base theater when we would go to the movies. I learned how to "touch knit" (like touch typing) so that I could knit in the dark. Back in the 80's, when I lived in CT, I worked for a law firm in Hartford, CT and rode a commuter bus from where we live in Granby, CT, and I would knit on the bus as well as in my office at lunch time. More recently, I knit IN THE DARK at home when we were in the path of the severe weather which ultimately caused so much devastation in Alabama. We had no damage in our northwest TN home, but we did lose electricity. I thanked God that I was able to knit in the dark (and thanked God that I knit Continental style which makes touch knitting easier, I think!). 

Blessings to all....

MaryAnn


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

So Please to mean you.Mind Knitting goes every where with me.Drs.office concerts.Just where every I go its goes.Glad to here theirs other out their that does the same.


----------



## patchworkcreek (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I too am an avid knitter (and quilter and I have crocheted since I was 7 - thank you, Mom). I tend to knit whereever I am. My knitting bag is always alonside my handbag and both are picked up when we go out. Sitting in the parking lot waiting for grandchildren to come out of school, waiting for hubby to finish an errand, traveling anywhere - long or short trips, and, of course, every spare moment at home (when I'm not quilting or crochetting something) - they are all my favorite places to relax and chill out while my fingers create something I hope someone will enjoy.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

You can't knit in a courthouse? Oh No! I was counting on that for waiting to get picked for a jury. You can sit all day with that. Phooey. 
I guess, it would be a little much to knit through a trial. 

I used to like to knit in Post Office lines. The busier it got, the happier I was. I haven't done it lately. The last time was at Christmas. 

I learned the hard way why you need those little knitting sacks on wrist strings. 

I had the ball of yarn tucked in the pocket of my overblouse. Patons Kroy sock FX in Clover--I'll never forget. My first plain adult sock on small needles. Moving right along on the foot part. 

When the ball popped out and rolled away, behind a post, I lurched, trying to grab it, I knocked the box I was slliding along on the wooden railing to the floor. 

I had a big ungainly shoulder bag that was in the way, snagging everything, and the yarn in front, over my wild orange Crocs, caught on the side button, hobbling me, and when I needed two hands, I quick stuck the knitting down inside front of my top. 

I guess that looked silly-- with all those needles-- and the people behind me started tittering. 

I was going crazy, trying to get things--everyone else had oodles of Christmas packages and no free hands, one guy tried to reach over and help, and we butted heads. 

Then reaching for the ball the knittting fell out the BOTTOM of my overblouse,and sat there on the floor, like I'd given birth to a variegated headgehog. 
Everyone saw that, and really started to giggle. 

I grabbed at it, and jammed it back in my pocket, but that meant, when I stood back up and looked down,that the yarn had encircled my blouse front, pulling it into gathers, hiking it up, threatening to expose my ample stomach. 

I was yanking at yarn to get slack and trying to get the ball of yarn, still behind the post. More people were laughing.

I finally threw the darn pocketbook on the floor, kicked it, and the box up ahead, and tried to figure out which way was which with the yarn down my blouse. By that time, I gulping and laughing so hard I could barely see. It sounded like a comedy club in there. It got worse. 

The line had moved ahead, leaving me behind, tied to the post. The Post Office guy said... and he loved saying it..."Next!" 

The place erupted.
I don't knit in the POst Office anymore. 

Betsy H.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention, last Nov. and Dec., I had cataract surgery, so I spent significant time at the ophthalmologist clinic. I took my knitting there, knit in the waiting room and in the examining room. Afterwards, I was sitting in another waiting room and saw one of the men that had been in the "original" waiting room. I told him that I saw him watching me... He said he thought it was humorous that I was chatting with my daughter-in-law and not looking to see what I was doing. He said he was intrigued! I thought that was funny! I didn't need the cataract surgery for purposes of knitting, but after my surgery, I can read the crawler across the bottom of the TV screen WITHOUT GLASSES!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

hi Jangail and welcome to the forum. I love the baby blanket or afghan that you are making. What pattern is it? Or where did you get the pattern from? Would you like to share, if so my email is [email protected] It would be greatfully appreciated. Thanks in advance and happy knitting in strange places....lol


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit everywhere also. My job allows me time to knit, on planes, at School meetings, in the car, waiting at dentist or doctor's office--you name it I've done it. The onlt place I haven't knit is during a Church service, meetings yes but not in Church. Last evening during a long, painful meeting I was knitting-afterwards someone came up to me and said that she wished she had brought her knitting! There is always questions about what I'm doing and for who. It's my therepy!!!


----------



## TenThumbs (May 11, 2011)

Like others here, I knit wherever I am, whenever I can!! Mainly at home in my living room in my comfy chair!! But I carry my knitting project with my purse as well, to and from work, and knit during my lunch breaks when possible.
Nice to have something to do with your hands when you are waiting for an appointment. 
I love the blanket you are working on, jangail - very pretty.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Anywhere, anytime, any chance I get!!! I have even knitted while standing in line, I have a little bag that hangs from my arm to leave my hands free. I too knit at work. We have a group that meets everyday at lunch in one of our conference rooms! Some knit, some crochet, some sewing...whatever we can pack to work in a tote bag...LOL! It's a great way to relax in the middle of a stressful day! KNIT ON MY SISTERS...KNIT ON!


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Anywhere & anytime. It's a beautiful blanket you are making. My Grandma used to say idle hands were the devil's work.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

I, too, used to love knitting at the movies. I had to use a mindless pattern but it was good use of two or more hours. I, too, used the Continental method. Also, the confused looks were humorous!
The DVD world has pretty much killed that, but once in while, I still do that (six year old grandson movies).
I don't do well at doctor's office. I go rarely and I find that my knitting is quite calming.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I knit everywhere I can. As you sneak in a row or two, things get done rather quickly. As I was knitting at my son's track meet last night he said to me "really mom?" I said of course, it was the only reason I came. :lol: My husband and girls were bored and walked all over and up and down the stands, I got a lot accomplished.
I have knit in line at the John Hancock building, I was quite surprised my bag made it through the scanner with all my double points in a small roll up bag. My husband said "she'll whip it out anywhere." I think my husband's family used to get offended that I'd knit when we are all together (which doesn't happen too often), but why not when we are all just sitting around and talking? Why waste the time?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

PurpleV: 
I have kind of a takeoff your idea. The Detroit Free Press has a regular series where people send pictures of themselves in places all over the world wearing the Detroit Tigers "D' somewhere on their clothing. It would be fun to have pictures of people knitting in different situations and different places. We could start with jangail's picture. What do people think?


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i love your picture of you knitting on a job site!! i am a plumber and have brought my knitting to work also! i'd knit at breaks and lunchtime! i had to stop as the guys were kind of freaked by it! had many comments such as "now there's something i've never seen on the job" they seemed uncomfortable so i stopped. um-employed now so i have lots of time to knit knit knit!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

seafox, 
I just read your post and laughed so hard I cried - luckily no one is around. Your description was perfect - I could just picture the scene! 
Jan


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Betsy H.
That story would make a great comedy skit. I am still laughing. The things we do for our craft.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit anywhere I'll be sitting or waiting awhile. I have several projects going at the same time. The small ones are for traveling, MD offices, etc. THe larger ones or more complicated ones are for knitting at home where I can concentrate or spread out. If I don't knit while traveling (my husband drives) my husband has a back seat driver. Not good. :?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

clippedwings, I cannot imagine why your brother would be so against your knitting. Is he jealous of the time you knit? Are their small children he is afraid may hurt on the needles? Okay, I get it....you are the needle terrorist we have been reading about... Just kidding, have no idea why he is being such a stinker. My brother disowned me years ago because of religion...I am not of his religion. There are 3 of us and we are all of different religions.....so they have disowned me. ( I am Christian ).


----------



## Ezzie (May 8, 2011)

I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your picture. Are you doing the basketweave pattern? I just finished a twin size afghan with that same yarn and in the basketweave pattern. I'm sending a picture (hopefully).


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Several people have mentioned that it bothers people when you knit while talking to them. My boyfriend is that way and I just don't get it. I wouldn't knit anything that I really had to pay attention to, but if I'm knitting something totally mindless I can certainly carry on a conversation at the same time. He says he feels like I'm not paying attention to him - even though he can't give me a specific incident of that. I think the problem is that he can't multitask and can't understand how I can. Anyway, he's otherwise wonderful and I guess I can give in on this point, but I do enjoy knitting while I'm on the phone with him and he has no clue!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit anywhere I can. My family and small circle of friends make fun of me but are used to it.
I am single and recently got a cat...my nephew (jokingly)said now I am a "lonley cat lady who is going to knit sweaters with pockets for my cats". lol


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

To me it's just like people who have to have the TV on while you are there - isn't it also a distraction and they could not be paying attention to us knitters?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Seafox, I am still laughing my sides down. Wish I were there to see it.

I do knit while waiting in the doctor's office , while visiting my mom in a memory care living asst. ( she's always sleeping in her wheel chair) but she knows I'm there, while on a plane, on my patio and mostly in front of the TV with my little dog sitting by my side. I once went to a wedding and seen a woman knitting...I thought that was a little tacky. But most of all while reading all the stories on this forum I noticed how many of you ladies have more than one project going. WOW! I'm so glad to read that, I thought I had a problem!..lol


----------



## LouiseAlice (May 12, 2011)

I knit for charity with a wonderful group of women at the Chapel Hill Library. We are about 30 strong and our
blankets, hats, booties,scarves are distributed thoughtout N.C. to cancer patients and premmie babies. We are fabulous women and do incredible work.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I also knit anywhere I can. I even got a head lamp for my birthday so when we are traveling at night I can spot my knitting and it doesn't effect my husband vision while driving.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

oooh, that sounds so nice. have a ball!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I lived on an island in Maine and when I took the boat to Portland I would knit. One day a woman came over and said "i have been watchng you knit and you haven't looked at your work once. How do tou do that?" I said if you had been knitting as long as I have you wouldn't have to look either. I have seen it before.. I always take mine to the Dr. office One day a man came over and asked what I was doing. I told him. He said I have never used needles like that. They were round.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course I don't know your friend, but I would like to think that she would have minded. I know she appreciated your being there for her. Sometimes people that are in a crisis just want someone there. They don't even have to talk. What a good friend you are.
God bless her and you.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I knit everywhere possible - I feel kind of naked without my knitting along - like I've "forgotten" something very important!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I usually knit where I am. A gf and I will go to the coffee shop and knit for hours twice a week, I knit in the car while I am waiting to pick my hubby up, I have several projects going on at the same time, so there is always something in my bag that I can knit on. If the pattern is particularly difficult for me to do, I'll sit at the diningroom table with the pattern out in front of me, and in my office chair and talk to myself as I go.
Thankfully, unlike so of my projects, knitting is one thing that goes where I go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had two sisters in nursing homes one of whom I visited regularly and would also take knitting with me. Although by then she couldn't talk I felt that she loved watching the projects. As I would use this time to finish off projects that needed sewing up she got to see the finished projects- and even wear them at times.
Now that they are not around I don't get my finishing time- just as well I have moved on to socks, once the knitting is done so is the sock- especially now I do toe-up.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Seafox!

DING! Give the little lady a cigar!! This is just about the most vivid and wild excursion I've read so far! I'm with the other knitters who read this and laughed themselves silly. I guess we knitters are one of a kind, NOTHING can come before our craft, well, almost nothing!
Happy knitting ladies and gents, Judy


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for the wonderful story you shared this morning, I laughed and laughed!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

To all those kindred spirits who, like me, take their knitting everywhere they go - a Big Hello. I can't think of a place over the years where I haven't had needles in my hand. Even on planes I would crochet or do cross stitch. I didn't realize that there were so many lovely women working to make the world a better place. I am happy to be part of the knitting cycle. You all do such lovely work and have such a wealth of experience and information it makes my head dizzy trying to take it all in. Fortunately I'm retired and now have the time. Keep on being you.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I make sure I have 1/2 hour to knit each morning before I leave for work. I keep a project at work and use my lunch hour to knit (while nibbling enough to sustain life, of course) I also keep a project in the car in case I get stopped by a train, a traffic stoppage, or just a red light. I always take my knitting to family gatherings and have never considered that someone may consider that rude. I'll have to ask and if so, explain carefully that my intention is not to be rude, while I continue to knit, of course. I always finish my day with knitting and have several projects always waiting to choose from. I love this life!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

no its not rude to knit at family gatherings they can learn also and we are multi task greatest hobby knitting and relexing more than silly gossipin i do the same and my mom at 88 says do it as she used to do too ..lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, to susanmos2000: yes, i feel the same way you do. i don't like to be out of my home if a knitting pattern is too hard. i've gone to family picnics in the past & i kept messing up & losing my stitches because of distractions. so here's what i do now with public outings: i take my crocheting with me at picnics & knit at home. and i definitly knit socks only at home or if i'm by myself. i could mess up very easily on my socks.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

On a visit to my dr., I was in the examining room with DH so we could both hear the diagnosis, and I was knitting a pr. of socks. The dr. told me his wife started learning on a pair of socks for him and seemed to always have them in her hands. She is a child psychiatrist. He laughed and said he figured that pair of socks cost over $200. He was told never to count the cost of an item if it is therapy for the knitter....and worth every penny!


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

I knit everywhere also. But i do have a bumper sticker that says "Stay alive, don't knit and drive". So that is one place i will not try.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Where did you every fine the bumper stickers.I have even taken mind knitting in the hosiptal with me too.


----------



## knitchk (Mar 28, 2011)

that tile looks very PROFESSIONAL. All the tiles are matched up perfectly!! Besides knitting,I have always wanted to learn that skill!!


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

seafox, Still laughing! I can just picture you going after the ball of yarn!! I wouldn't be able to carry all of that!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I take knitting or crochet almost every where I go. And I work on it while waiting or even riding in the car. (DH drives.) I also knit or crochet while watching TV. Anywhere I want to is the basic answer!

I am loving this discussion and this forum! Lots of sister and brother knitters/crocheters here!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I, too, knit everywhere (except in church, but I've been tempted!) I always knit in the drive-thru line at Starbucks, and many times the barista at the window asks about my knitting. As a result, we've gotten to know several of them, and I've knit baby hats for the pregnant ones. Even got invited to a baby shower by one of them! Have gotten involved in many a delightful conversation about knitting - one at the Honda dealership in the waiting room, meeting another devout knitter. Knitting is FILLED with unexpected and delightful blessings!


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

It' nice to know that we all love to knit. I knit mostly at home (and in the car usually dishclothes the no brainer type ones) bigger project at home. When I was working. often knit at meeting and people were alway interested in what ever I was Knitting. My main problem is deciding what to knit lately that takes more time than the actual kniting Love this site check it every day.


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

Wish i could remember. It is some online ordering company that does totes, bumperstickers, tee shirts, etc. If i remember, i will post it because they have such fun bags for knitters. Sorry.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Seafox, I read your story and laughed so hard I had tears. 
I sure have enjoyed this topic.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

knitalong said:


> Wish i could remember. It is some online ordering company that does totes, bumperstickers, tee shirts, etc. If i remember, i will post it because they have such fun bags for knitters. Sorry.


i would like that site too please!!


----------



## susanjay (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit everywhere. I even keep a project in the car in case I get stuck in traffic.


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea i remembered. Cafepress. It is on line. Happy shopping.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting to hear there are "crazy knitters" [said with much affection] everywhere. I also knit whenever and where ever I can. When my husband and I go on vacation I always knit something on the plane and while on the beach. Keep on knitting!


----------



## ronaomi (Apr 1, 2011)

I knit everywhere too. I have knit at meetings, tennis matches, football games, swim meets, etc. I knitted during the first game of the Bengals in their new stadium years ago (before Paul Brown Stadium). -- I got "looks" from the fans. I'm sure we have all knitted in hospitals waiting rooms to ease our nerves. I knit while I watch TV to stay awake.  Naomi


----------



## JenniferFelton (Mar 4, 2011)

larsan said:


> I recently went through my good friend's husbands death with her. Sitting in ICU for days and hours. I SO BADLY wanted to take my knitting but I was afraid it would look awful for me to be knitting at that time.


When my father was in hospice, my mother and I both sat with him and knitted. I had flown and didn't want to chance losing my project to the TSA, so once I got there I worked on some Knit for Kids sweaters Mom had started and, since I had Mom right there handy, took the opportunity to try out some new stitches that she could help me with if I got stuck. I think my dad found it very comforting to have us with him in our usual "creating" modes. It made it a little more like being at home for him.


----------



## nana2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I still remember the blue mohair sweater I was knitting as I was glued to the tv watching coverage of JFK's assassination. I was in high school.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> My husband was a tile setter before retirement and now we do tile work for Christian camps in the area. I am the "go-fer" doing the cutting with the water saw. While I'm not engaged, I usually knit. I wonder if others knit in weird places, also.


I always have my knitting bag with me... Whenever and wherever I have a free moment, I'm knitting...


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

knitalong said:


> Yea i remembered. Cafepress. It is on line. Happy shopping.


found it!! thanks!!

http://shop.cafepress.com/Knitting?cmp=fb_Knitting&pid=6673149&utm_medium=display&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=fb_knitting


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> My husband was a tile setter before retirement and now we do tile work for Christian camps in the area. I am the "go-fer" doing the cutting with the water saw. While I'm not engaged, I usually knit. I wonder if others knit in weird places, also.


I think the appropriate question is...'Where DON'T you knit?' LOLOL. I can't think of many place to answer that question but, it is far less than where I DO knit.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

oh, by the way, the the lady who began this conversation, your pink & blue blanket looks pretty!


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a project tucked into my drawer here at work - I knit on my lunchtime. It's a preemie hat, so it is small. I have a scarf in a bag out the car - that's for when I have to "wait for someone". I have my major project in a basket next to my chair and tonight, during the basketball game - the sock will be finished! LOL

I have taken my knitting to auctions, to the dr's office, on the train, and only to very good friends houses when we are just chatting and having coffee.

I read the entry about the woman knitting at a wedding (?) very tacky. I have knitted while I waited for my son to wake from his surgery, but at a funeral, no that's poor manners.

I suppose a good way to think of it would be - if you would not be embarassed to read the newspaper in a situation, you should not be embarassed to take out your knitting.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is the most fun of all the questions asked and responded to on this site. 

I knit just about everywhere, too, as do many others. I knit almost entirely for charity using only mindless patterns so I don't get distracted from what is going on around me! I can knit for hours while talking on the phone; my phone fits my shoulder perfectly. 

I wouldn't ever knit in church; the very idea is offensive and an insult to the one(s) conducting the service. Otherwise there are few places it is truly inappropriate. 

I got into a pleasant conversation once on Amtrak while I was sitting in a mostly deserted observation car. A young Latino man came and sat by me, fascinated. He said his grandmother was a knitter, too. How often do I have a conversation with a young man of another race and ethnic background? It was a treat. 

I find that it is good to be knitting when someone is telling me intimate things that are hard to admit even in one's heart. In that situation, eye contact makes things harder for the other person to confess. 

As to knitting in the ICU, I recommend it. As another contributor said here, it is a sign of normality in a highly charged and abnormal situation. It is soothing to the ones waiting by the bedside and likely even to the patient, if he or she is conscious. 

Always, always I knit during regional church meetings. They last two days! I'm not going to sit there doing nothing while other people speak or discuss normal matters. I read once about a woman pastor who knit during church council meetings that she was conducting! Good for her. I suspect that her calmness kept any hot words at bay when egos and strong wills began to assert themselves 

As to TSA, I have some flexible plastic needles, blunt as my nose, which I carry on board planes. They were left over from WW II and I inherited them from my mother-in-law when she died. The X-ray at the security counter never detects them. 

The brother who forbade his sister to bring knitting to family gatherings was perhaps just jealous that she was having so much fun.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Seafox - Thank you for a HUGE laugh! The variegated hedgehog image will stay with me always.

knitalong and mjp362 - Thank you for CafePress. It's in my faves and will be the go-to site when folks ask what I want for birthday or Christmas.

I haven't got much to add to the subjet of where we knit - except in front of the computer while I'm reading KP. We do all seem to be true addicts. Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

larsan said:


> I recently went through my good friend's husbands death with her. Sitting in ICU for days and hours. I SO BADLY wanted to take my knitting but I was afraid it would look awful for me to be knitting at that time. DH and I are going to San Antonio and while we're sitting outside of Starbucks on the River Walk, I'll be people watching and knitting while enjoying my wonderful Starbuck's drink.


When Mother was in the nursing home and dying, I sat with her for 2 days and I had my cross stitching with me. I really didn't care what anybody else thought. I was there for/during a really bad experience for me, and it took my mind off dwelling on it.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I will knit/crochet/stitch anywhere I can sit down and have 10-15 minutes to do it. I have a big red tote bag about 20x20x6 that I take with me everywhere. Most of the time it's got my cross stitch, but I take along my stuff for dishcloths too.


----------



## loneredhorse (Feb 17, 2011)

knitwitwriter said:


> I knit anywhere I can. I don't usually work something complicated away from home though. Something simple and some wait time... I'm knitting.
> 
> We do have to be careful where we knit. In some locations, it is not permitted. Courthouses won't allow them because they are considered a weapon. I found that out by accident at the check station heading to the clerks office and I had to leave all my knitting with the guard until I came back. I was embarrased, but the officer got a chuckle at my expense. Glad I made his day!


My Mom took ill last fall and passed in December. I knit the whole time I was in ICU. I made a felted knit messenger bag. Every time I use it I think of her and remember my last days with her. So glad I made it with her.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet. Not knit. But, I have crocheted at McDonald's,
when I have had my oil changed, at the doctors office, the dentist,
waiting for my wife when she has appointments, in the car, at work 
during lunch and breaks, at the hospital. Most anywhere.
In the winter, I try to keep crochet with me. If the roads are really
bad, I pull off to the side and crochet. When the roads have been
treated or get better, then I go.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Great stories.

I knit everywhere, planes, trains, automobiles, park benches, doctor's receiving rooms, etc. But, mostly at home as I sit in front of my tv. 

I returned to knitting six years ago, when I was in a hospital waiting room (Mother was ailing and eventually died). I've been knitting anywhere and everywhere since then. 

What a fun topic this has been. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit or crochet at home, on my lunch breaks at work, in the car, doctor's office, dentist's office, at relatives' homes. I knitted or crocheted 1 time in my bathroom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

> I think the appropriate question is...'Where DON'T you knit?' LOLOL. I can't think of many place to answer that question but, it is far less than where I DO knit.


I'm right there with you! Now, if I could only figure out how to knit and read at the same time, life would be perfect! :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I too knit lots of places. I've become addicted to the Met opera simulcasts and always go early, knit, knit during the long intermissions (but not during the performance.) I think one of the most enjoyable placed I have knitted is on the big ferry that runs between Michigan and WI. I sat out on the deck on a beautiful fall day with my I Pod and knitting.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorienna ~
Books on CDs or tapes. You'll find that the most surprising people read books for you!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I tried to knit everywhere even at my grandkids soccer games. Just have to watch when I jump up & cheer them on!
I haven't quite figured out how to knit at the games when it's raining. I just can't seem to knit & hold the umbrella at the same time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

How about one of those hats with an umbrella affixed to the crown? LOL


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

If I am not knitting my husband asks me what's wrong.


----------



## emjaybeautiful (Apr 14, 2011)

I knit everywhere too. I drove 5 hours after working all day to the hospital where my father was when he broke his neck. I stayed up all night knitting, and when my dad would wake up, he was reassured to find me there. My presence and something so normal as knitting seemed to be comforting for him. It was the last time that I was able to sit and to talk with him. 

Also, lately I have been checking into some craft shows. I had to laugh when one required a picture of your work area... now just how would you narrow that down?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

emjaybeautiful said:


> Also, lately I have been checking into some craft shows. I had to laugh when one required a picture of your work area... now just how would you narrow that down?


Send them a picture of Earth from space! :lol:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

to lonerhorse: i'm sorry about your mother's passing. your felted purse looks nice. i'm hoping to make my purse soon.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

to emjaybeautiful: that's rough what your father's going thru. i pray he will get well soon.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit at home, riding in the car, at other people's home, in various waiting rooms . . . anyway you get the idea, almost anywhere


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

Where don't I knit is a better question for me. Drives my dh crazy sometimes and I know he's so tired of the statement, "Just let me finish this row." I think my favorite place is on a long car trip. No distractions and you can go to town between bathroom stops. LOL!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to hear about the bathtub knitting. 
Where do you keep the yarn?


wordancer said:


> granny1 said:
> 
> 
> > The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom.
> ...


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit everywhere. I've done it at work with my hands under my desk, at graduation ceremonies, in doctor/dentist offices, in the ER of hospitals (I wasn't the patient!), on planes, on ships, in airports, and at the courthouse when on jury duty. The info sheet that accompanies the jury summons says no knitting needles. I talked to a security checker (whose wife happened to be a knitter), and he said circular needles were acceptable. Next time I got a jury summons I had no problem getting them through the screeners. :-D


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My Sheepdog understands: " We'll go to bed as soon as I finish this row!'. She watches and sees me stop and then licks my toes. Now I am staying up later and later each night. My husband would never have allowed this..


Writer said:


> Where don't I knit is a better question for me. Drives my dh crazy sometimes and I know he's so tired of the statement, "Just let me finish this row." I think my favorite place is on a long car trip. No distractions and you can go to town between bathroom stops. LOL!


----------



## vmezenith (Apr 12, 2011)

Ezzie said:


> I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your picture. Are you doing the basketweave pattern? I just finished a twin size afghan with that same yarn and in the basketweave pattern. I'm sending a picture (hopefully).


What was the yarn you used? I love to use variegated yarn.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit here in my livingroom, but I'm one-up on you computer users. I have webtv, so, here I am on the couch, my keyboard on my lap below my knitting, my household television running a program, AND with webtv a 2nd television set is my "computer screen". The two sets are side-by-side across the room. So I'm trying to pay attention to 4 things at a time.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Mollie said:


> I knit everywhere. I've done it at work with my hands under my desk, at graduation ceremonies, in doctor/dentist offices, in the ER of hospitals (I wasn't the patient!), on planes, on ships, in airports, and at the courthouse when on jury duty. The info sheet that accompanies the jury summons says no knitting needles. I talked to a security checker (whose wife happened to be a knitter), and he said circular needles were acceptable. Next time I got a jury summons I had no problem getting them through the screeners. :-D


A few weeks ago I was the patient in the ER, following a bad fall and loss of consciousness, and you can bet I was knitting even there. It made the time awaiting test results go faster and lessened my awareness of the pain. I'm on the mend, with just one week of PT left, and I'm still knitting anywhere and everywhere, including waiting for the doctor this morning in the examining room. I like the doctor a whole lot because the first thing he did when we first met was admire my knitting and ask whether I'd made the sweater I had on and the felted bag holding my WIP. He then reminisced about his beloved grandmother, a constant knitter.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

What a great topic! So nice to hear from so many Forum members. My family is so grateful that I now knit, as I have
"Freeway Phobia". I now knit on long car trips and am no longer a "white knuckler" travel companion. I no longer watch the road and arrive at our destinations calm and productive.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Like so many others, I've knitted in a lot of places. Won't knit in church service, but my fellow worshippers think it's okay for me to knit for charity during Bible study (mindless pattern I don't even have to look at). I no longer drive while knitting, or was it knit while driving. Continental helps a great deal, but not someone I recommend trying. I've matured a LOT since then. My DH sometimes gets upset when I pull my knitting out while waiting for food to be served at a restaurant. His all time blunder was when he told me I couldn't knit at the Indy 500. He's an avid IRL/ICS race fan and we have to get there hours early.... I NOW knit prior to the start of the race, but can take a break during the race.....peace and harmony in the family......but I get to knit all the way back home (couple of hours)


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit just about anywhere but mostly I love warm summer days and then I'll sit outside somewhere and work on a sweater or the like; save afghans and the like for those long winter nights (keeps me warm while I'm knitting).


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> > I think the appropriate question is...'Where DON'T you knit?' LOLOL. I can't think of many place to answer that question but, it is far less than where I DO knit.
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! Now, if I could only figure out how to knit and read at the same time, life would be perfect! :XD:


AUDIO BOOKS!!! Greatest invention since sliced white bread!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've tried those...I drift off and either stop listening or pay attention to that at the expense of the other thing I'm doing! I guess I just don't have the "brain" for it.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit in the car waiting to pick up my granddaughter and at home in my chair. My motto is if Im sitting Im knitting. I never knit in the car while its moving, the traffic here is crazy. The freeways here are alway busy,and alot of people dont know where they are going till they see the hotels and change lanes fast trying to get over.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Recently I was coughing a lot.....suddenly I could not breathe. I knew I had to get to the hospital...but not before I took extra yarn, my project and my little bag of supplies. I did not take makeup , nightgowns or my toothbrush!!!! I was there for 3 days and finished one side of a lace cardigan and started the sleeves. It kept me busy especially since they never turned the lights out at night. And I could knit night and day without guilt.

I knit in cars (when someone else drives) dentist chair, doctors' waiting rooms, movies,lectures, board meetings etc. I notice that I am no longer upset if I am kept waiting and my BP is always normal.

The first time I knitted at a movie (in my twenties) I was doing sleeves......they were about 6 inches too long at the end of the movie. I have learned since then to start a project, just before I leave the house. 

No more wasted time and the charities benefit.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

carole044 said:


> I was the circulation supervisor at our local library but didn't knit or crochet there. I did do some afghans for my cohorts - one for the director on her birthday. Now that I'm retired I knit and crochet at home and sell things at the craft shop.
> 
> Carole in Phoenix


Hello, Carole, I am interested in what kind of craft shop you have there. I live in a small town, rather depressed economy, and am searching for ideas for crafters like me to offer their products for sale, sort of a co-op. Any ideas you might share?

I usually knit while viewing TV, to keep busy during the interminable commercials. Many pairs of socks etc, have come from that activity, gifts for family mostly.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. There wasn't any tile dust floating around? I knit just about everywhere too, drs offices, airports, on vacation. Even if don't get to do any knitting, it is always with me. If I could knit in Church, I would. When my kids were small, I would knit while they were in dance classes, during rehearsals, etc.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

buckybear said:


> good to meet you. I've knitted on the back of our Harley.


Amazing! I shall have to report this to both of my sons, each of whom love motorcycles,and take their wives on the back. I don't believe either of my daughters-in-law knit, however. This is such a surprising idea!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

loneredhorse said:


> knitwitwriter said:
> 
> 
> > I knit anywhere I can. I don't usually work something complicated away from home though. Something simple and some wait time... I'm knitting.
> ...


What a wonderful experience. It touches my heart and to have something that will be with you always is so nice to have. I also love the dog in your avitar. He looks so loving and cuddly.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Naughty Knitter, You didn't say if you are okay. What was the breathing problem? I have severe asthma and there are times I can't breathe, which causes rapid heartbeat and find to relax I knit too. I take a bunch of my dogs out for a 5:00 a.m. walk every morning and knit while walking.....unless one runs off and I have to go looking for her. Hope you are fine and it was a one time thing!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

DragonLady said:


> Hello, I'm new to this, so....I used to knit while waiting for my husband & 2 sons to finish band practice. Sometimes this was at my our house. Bagpipes in the basement & drums in our dining room. Really enjoyed the music. But knit in doctors offices probably the most. The time when your taken from the waiting room to the office or exam room & you think you've been forgotten. So knitting makes that time go fast.
> Very Helpful people on this site. Thank You.


I love your expression 'makes the time go fast.' My idea is that when the commercials interrupt a favorite TV show, that time can be put to good use, as well as being so much more pleasant than listening to some sales pitch.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jangail719 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

seafox said:


> You can't knit in a courthouse? Oh No! I was counting on that for waiting to get picked for a jury. You can sit all day with that. Phooey.
> I guess, it would be a little much to knit through a trial.
> 
> I used to like to knit in Post Office lines. The busier it got, the happier I was. I haven't done it lately. The last time was at Christmas.
> ...


Hilarious! Would love to see this scene on a video.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> PurpleV:
> I have kind of a takeoff your idea. The Detroit Free Press has a regular series where people send pictures of themselves in places all over the world wearing the Detroit Tigers "D' somewhere on their clothing. It would be fun to have pictures of people knitting in different situations and different places. We could start with jangail's picture. What do people think?


What a great idea! Sure is better than some of the stuff people put on video!


----------



## Near (May 11, 2011)

The blanket looks lovely. 
I knit where ever i can. At school,in the car,at friends, on the bus. I always get weird looks but i dont mind.  <3

~Near~


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Ezzie said:


> I just couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your picture. Are you doing the basketweave pattern? I just finished a twin size afghan with that same yarn and in the basketweave pattern. I'm sending a picture (hopefully).


This is a lovely pattern. Areyou able to share the pattern?


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Several people have mentioned that it bothers people when you knit while talking to them. My boyfriend is that way and I just don't get it. I wouldn't knit anything that I really had to pay attention to, but if I'm knitting something totally mindless I can certainly carry on a conversation at the same time. He says he feels like I'm not paying attention to him - even though he can't give me a specific incident of that. I think the problem is that he can't multitask and can't understand how I can. Anyway, he's otherwise wonderful and I guess I can give in on this point, but I do enjoy knitting while I'm on the phone with him and he has no clue!


This story takes me back to the 1940s, when my Aunt Holly was a big part of my life.. She did not need to work, but had a bridge club that met several times a week. She always had a knot project in progress, usually a beautiful garment for herself, a skirt and to to match.She always looked gorgeous in the clothes she knit for herself. And was an excellent bridge player, too. No one in the group objected to her knitting as they played serious contract bridge.

You are probably right about his reason (or reaction) to your knitting as you conversed. A bit of insecurity there?


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the appropriate question is...'Where DON'T you knit?' LOLOL. I can't think of many place to answer that question but, it is far less than where I DO knit.
> ...


Have you tried the Kindle? It will read aloud to you, or you can read it like a book. Mine has been such a joy since 
Christmas of 2009. It now contains 36 books, I have enjoyed it so much; it is the original model, not the small newer one. One can even receive magazine and newspaper subscription on it.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I always knit when I'm watching TV, but I do alot of knitting at my desk at work. I quote medical and dental benefits to Dr's offices all day and I have pretty much memorized them. I've knit several scarfs while sitting at my desk.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Many years ago I had to have a small operation to the side of my face. The nurses were amazed that i was still knitting, even after they had given me my pre - med jab...they took my knitting from me as they wheeled me out of the ward!!! And of course - what was the first thing I asked for when I woke up ?? :!: :!:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the kitty


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i make prayer shawls at church but first i made sure it was ok with the pastor, also i sit in the back and i always ask anyone sitting near me if it will bother them if i knit. i knit and read every morning. my favorite place to knit is in the summer on my screened in porch! heaven must be like this!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

granny1 said:


> I knit anywhere and everywhere I can get a chance. The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom. I've done it at church, in my bed, the car waiting on someone, my office, the living room, outside, guess I haven't done it in the kitchen yet.


My list would be short if the question were where do I _not_ knit. The bathroom is not off limits; I usually have a simple project parked in the cellar bathroom. It may take forever, but it does get finished eventually.

I do _not_ knit in darkened movie houses or theatres. I _can_ knit without looking at my hands, but don't care to risk splitting the yarn and being stuck in the dark. I rarely go to the movies or to the theatre.
I don't knit in the car when we're driving at night.
Anywhere else, I knit or crochet.

Jessica-Jean


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I knit in the living room, kitchen (sometimes), doctors' offices, in the places where my knitting group meets, in my daughter's house, in a room in a church where our charity knitting group meets and I guess that's all there is, folks!!!LOL


----------



## desibaby (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been Knitting for about 30 years and I really get relief from stress when I do it. Usually if I cant take my knitting I dont go. Like a lot of you I,m known as the knitting lady. But I really get in a peaceful way when I am knitting.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I am the same way with knitting, and chrocheting. I have been crocheting for almost 40 yrs. I have only been knitting for about 3 years. I enjoy knitting a lot more. I take mine everywhere also. It takes longer then chrocheting, but that's fine with me. I just retired, and have the time to do it. Maybe one day I will learn how to post pictures like everyone else does. Happy knitting.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

seafox, I wish I had been in the post office the day you were there. That must have been better than a t.v. comedy show. I don't think I will try knitting in a post office, however. LOL


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I mostly knit at home or waiting for an appointment. I feel if someone is considerate enough to either visit or invite me to their home it would be rude to knit or read a book while visiting with them.Just good manners but again only my opinion.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your concern, I had pneumonia and it brought on an asthma attack..first and last I hope.
I am fine now and knitting away where ever I go.

When my doctor suggested using the bike more often at the gym.....I said I will knit the time away since I do not like the bike.....his answer oh no unless you are sweating and concentrating you are not working hard enough......I guess he meant I should get a really difficult pattern to knit.
Ena


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have found that people think I am not paying attention if I knit when they are visiting. For those people, I put it down. I think about how much I don't like people playing with their cell phones while the family gathers. It's like we are not interesting enough any longer. And that's why I don't knit during conversations..I want to, but I don't.


Sue in Florida said:


> I knit everywhere too. I've had FRIENDS tell me they are offended because I'm knitting when I am at their houses. Hey I can multitask. Most of us can. I do get car sick when I knit in the car though. Keep Knitting everyone. It's what we like


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with you...


flohel said:


> I mostly knit at home or waiting for an appointment. I feel if someone is considerate enough to either visit or invite me to their home it would be rude to knit or read a book while visiting with them.Just good manners but again only my opinion.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I always do something while watching TV. I think it's a waste of time to just sit there doing nothing. I also do crossword puzzles and sudoko and crytograms.


LolaBean said:


> I always knit when I'm watching TV, but I do alot of knitting at my desk at work. I quote medical and dental benefits to Dr's offices all day and I have pretty much memorized them. I've knit several scarfs while sitting at my desk.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I even dream about knitting.


----------



## ricepatti (Mar 31, 2011)

My favorite place to knit is in a comfy chair after everyone is in bed. When my knitting is going good I just love the peace and quite and I keep knitting until dawn. If things aren't going so good I don't disturb anyone with my " o dam, dam, dam." I am also a retired librarian ( from Phoenix). Love hearing from everybody on this site.


----------



## ricepatti (Mar 31, 2011)

My favorite place to knit is in a comfy chair after everyone is in bed. When my knitting is going good I just love the peace and quite and I keep knitting until dawn. If things aren't going so good I don't disturb anyone with my " o dam, dam, dam." I am also a retired librarian ( from Phoenix). Love hearing from everybody on this site.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I knit wherever I can... get most of it done on long car rides though. I was taught to knit when I was 7 and I can knit in the dark, so it's just great to take along a project where I don't have to count. 

HUGS!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Well to knitters it may not have looked bad for you to be knitting but having been a nurse for 25 years comments would have been made about you not caring, unfortunetly. They just don't get it. Is your friend a knitter?


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I usually knit in the family room while my husband and I watch TV. I have knitted in the kitchen while waiting for something to finish in the oven, in the car as the passenger, in the living room listening to a book on tape, sitting on the front porch, in the doctor's waiting room, and tomorrow afternoon I plan to knit while taking tickets at a high school baseball game. Oh, yes, while watching my granddaughter play soccer.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I knit just about anywhere. Last summer we even went to the town center park and knit in public. We had such a good time. .We even made a banner, I think people thought we were strange but Oh well.
I have a knitting group that meets at my house twice a month and we have a wonderful time knitting talking and trading patterns. We spin and weave and some times we dye yarn. Its a great group. You all should give it a try, form your own group.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I knit by the TV every night either in livingroom or in bed I have my faithful companion Jack looking after my spare knitting needles see photo he loves this job and knows to stick with me he needs to be with my knitting project.


----------



## JJT (Jan 28, 2011)

Just one thing to add about knitting in the car. Reading in the car is tough on me and always has been, so I naturally thought knitting in the car would make me equally as sick. But yesterday, I decided to try knitting as my husband and I drove to Falls Church, VA to pick up our granddaughter. And lo and behold, I had no trouble. I was able to put in an hour and fifteen minutes of uninterrupted knitting. I guess the moral of the story is that just because you get car sick in one instance doesn't mean you will in all instances!!

Anyway, jangail719, this is a wonderful topic. Thanks for getting us involved. JJT


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Loved everyones tid bits of fun info! I mostly knit at home, but have knitted at doctors office, bus station, hospitals, and best of all outside on my porch watching all the kids come home from school.
I sure do love the blanket you are knitting! Very pretty and welcome to the knitting paradise.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I take my hand work where ever I go! I if know I'm going to be sitting or waiting a few minutes it's with me!

When my Mother was in her last days in the hospital she mentioned that the clicking of my knitting needles made her feel more "at" home. 

I had a wonderful neighbor that would ask my husband & I over for the evening and always say bring your work; we's sit and chat and listen to the guys will our needles flew.


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

jangail - You look so cute sitting there knitting amongst
the tile work!!!!! Blanket is so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

please tell us about the knit shops


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, so nice to know that you are a die hard knitter..I love all crafts but knitting is my favorite..I take my knitting with me where ever I go,,We are going to vegas soon and it will be with me so I can knit by the pool (in the shade of course ) I have be knitting for about 45 years--I am from B.C. Canada


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with you if you know someone doesn't like it don't knit


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit everywhere. Usually I am knitting at home,or while riding with my husband,and in the doctor's offices. I usually work difficult patterns at home but I never go anywhere without my knitting Bag.I am retired now so I have more time to give the craft.
greyheadedoldlady you might want to google universal knitting shops. You can find yarn shopes in different states. I always check the area we will be in for vacation for the lys. I have really found unique shops. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I knit while supervising my 9 year-old son's homework. It keeps me from blowing my top!


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

I have knit everywhere too! Recently I was stuck in traffic on I95 outside of Philadelphia - you know shut off your engine and wait? Well, I whip out my needles and start knitting amidst the angry impatient drivers. While they sit getting angrier, honking horns, hurling verbal insults, and giving each other the "you're number 1" sign, I sat smiling knitting away watching the circus of drivers. My absolute favorite place to knit is while my daughter is as Philadelphia Youth Orchestra rehearsal for three hours every Saturday - it is the most peaceful and relaxing knitting! Of course every waiting room, parking lot, malls, gyms, concerts, beach, and boats; seated in rockers, recliners, sofas, kitchen chairs, floors, stairs and cushions. I have not tried the tub yet, but that seems like a challenge I MUST meet, and darowil I will mail bags to you if you need some. The only place I will not knit is during church service, however, church activities, picnics and meetings are acceptable.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I was at a family home for a Super Bowl party and I brought some knitting with me. One of the niece's mother who was there said something to the effect that she didn't think to bring anything like that to do because it was kind of rude!!!!!!
I could only say "Really!!!!!!" as I continued to knit - rude as it may have appeared to her.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I was at a family home for a Super Bowl party and I brought some knitting with me. One of the niece's mother who was there said something to the effect that she didn't think to bring anything like that to do because it was kind of rude!!!!!!
I could only say "Really!!!!!!" as I continued to knit - rude as it may have appeared to her.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I was at a family home for a Super Bowl party and I brought some knitting with me. One of the niece's mother who was there said something to the effect that she didn't think to bring anything like that to do because it was kind of rude!!!!!!
> I could only say "Really!!!!!!" as I continued to knit - rude as it may have appeared to her.[/quot
> 
> Perhaps she wished she had brought some work to do-it has gotten me through so many boring conversations and meetings. SHe should have been glad you had your hands busy with knitting


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen,
I, like most of you, knit anywhere and everywhere. I even brought my knitting into the labor room when I had my children. They grew up knowing to wait till the end of the row to ask your question. I have even knitting up in a tree when I was a kid. My family dr of twenty years even gets a kick out of whatever I am working on. I have an emergency container packed at all times in case of hurricanes. Its the first thing that goes in the truck. My husband has promised to put my current work in my casket when I die. I am truly addicted to knitting and I am blessed to have a wonderful husband. Today we were at the drs. office and the pull skein wasn't a "pull skein". He untangled it for me while I knitted. 
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i will be moving soon. i'd like to have a nice little back porch to knit or crochet on & get some sunshine & fresh air too.


----------



## joyceberger (Feb 20, 2011)

Every night in front of the tube. It's an addiction. I feel like zi'm getting the tremors every time I finish a project and have to decide what the next one will be; there are always too many waiting for me.'It's great for doc's offices and all kinds of appointments. In restaurants while you wait for your food. I'm so glad that my husband is patient with me.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Toni,
That woman must not have very much of an imagination.
Offer to teach her how to knit.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know how I do it but I knit and read all the time- Mum did and so I have done it for as long as I can remember. One of the reasons why I knit in preference to crochet and cross-stich. When I was studying I got a huge amount done.
I am knitting now (well, I stopped to write this message)- in fact I am knitting something I got this site and using some of my stash. I have a second thing next to the computer that I also got from here and it is recycling a UFO! The third thing next to the computer is the socks I was working on before I got distracted by the two new projects. Downstairs I think I only have two socks on the go (and one of these is my take out knitting)- other than things that must be getting close to UFOs and those are almost uncountable


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Sue in Florida: Get some Ginger Root capsules at the drug store. Works in minutes, no after-effects. I used to have terrible motion sickness. Now I can read, knit, crochet, navigate, etc. with no problems.

I knit just about everywhere, even in the car at night, using lighted needles-- also lighted crochet hooks, when I switch back and forth on long trips.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> When my doctor suggested using the bike more often at the gym.....I said I will knit the time away since I do not like the bike.....his answer oh no unless you are sweating and concentrating you are not working hard enough......*I guess he meant I should get a really difficult pattern to knit*.
> Ena


Thanks Ena, for the laugh! I can't stand stationary bikes.

I've been riding a bicycle (as in: It's my main form of transportation.) since 1955, but knitting and crocheting since 1954. I'm still looking for some way to do both at the same time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mernie said:


> I have found that people think I am not paying attention if I knit when they are visiting. For those people, I put it down. I think about how much I don't like people playing with their cell phones while the family gathers. It's like we are not interesting enough any longer. And that's why I don't knit during conversations..I want to, but I don't


I pause my knitting if I'm in the conversation. 
I don't use a cell phone if I can help it; it's usually with my darling anyway. 
I detest, hate even!, to be a guest at someone's home, but they keep the dratted TV on at full volume, even if no one is actually watching it! 
I also hate to phone anyone and keep my TV on _or_ hear theirs blaring in the background. 
Multi-tasking is using two different faculities at once. Hands can knit while brain is listening and/or talking, but ears can only _effectively_ follow one input or another - the TV *OR* the conversation.
_Despite_ what my daughter (who at 36 still thinks she knows _everything_) says about being able to drive on the highway while speaking on the phone, I hate it when she calls me and asks me to talk with her for hours at a time, as she drives through the night to go hiking in the Grand Canyon or some other national park.

Thanks for letting me vent some of my favourite peeves!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with knitting while watching tv, I can't just sit and watch without my hands doing something so normally the tv is just background noise and I glance at it occasionally if I'm concentrating on a pattern, stocking stitch is a different matter


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mernie said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that people think I am not paying attention if I knit when they are visiting. For those people, I put it down. I think about how much I don't like people playing with their cell phones while the family gathers. It's like we are not interesting enough any longer. And that's why I don't knit during conversations..I want to, but I don't
> ...


You mention your D on her cell phone. Here in the UK we've got yet ANOTHER new law. No using a cellphone while driving.! I believe the fine is £1000. And points on your liscence. I still see folk do it! I think there's some need for this law as we have some crazy drivers. I can understand driving with one hand can be dangerous. I just wonder what law's coming out next. they always seem to be aimed at the motorist. I think I'll stop there I can feel Anger coming on hahahaha. Sorry for being on my soapbox. :thumbup:


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> I knit everywhere too. I've had FRIENDS tell me they are offended because I'm knitting when I am at their houses. Hey I can multitask. Most of us can. I do get car sick when I knit in the car though. Keep Knitting everyone. It's what we like


Remind them that historically women have always brought their "handiwork" with them in social situations. You are just continuing the tradition of hundreds of generations of women.

As long as the gathering is informal, I see no reason not to knit. As for it being rude to knit at a Superbowl gathering, come on! That's just ridiculous!


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Granny, do you knit during the church service? I would love to but do not think it appropriate. I do knit during church meetings and have knit everywhere else except the wc. :lol: At home I knit a row, throw the ball for my yorkiepoo; purl a row, throw ball; etc. My adult son got a real belly laugh out of that one!


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, I also play with the kittens while knitting. Or should I say the kittens play with me while I am knitting for, of course, they love the yarn.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

anywhere i have 5 minutes to knit i carry small progects in my purse at all times


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LaGato said:


> Granny, do you knit during the church service? I would love to but do not think it appropriate. I do knit during church meetings and have knit everywhere else except the wc. :lol: At home I knit a row, throw the ball for my yorkiepoo; purl a row, throw ball; etc. My adult son got a real belly laugh out of that one!


I can just imagine you with the ball. hahaha. Your son should be pleased you are giving the dog the exercise. Nowhere in the "pets" handbook says the dog has to only walk outside. :thumbup:


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have chronic asthma and have been hospitalized many times. the medicine that I get makes me very hyper and I am usually up all night. I have gotten so much knitting done. There is a child's sweater that I have made for all my grand children and many others that a lot of the nurses liked and they ordered some from me. The nurses even put a sign on my door.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
I agree with you whole heartly. First, I hate cell phones. Its a shame when they invent a new gadget, they don't issue a new manners manuel with it. I worked at Walmart as a cashier and I can't tell how many conversations I was forced to listen to that were none of my business. From cussing out their husband to having sex by phone. Its riduclous. As far as the knitting goes, I think we should be able to knit anywhere, anytime, and any place. I don't leave home without it.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> I agree with you whole heartly. First, I hate cell phones. Its a shame when they invent a new gadget, they don't issue a new manners manuel with it. I worked at Walmart as a cashier and I can't tell how many conversations I was forced to listen to that were none of my business. From cussing out their husband to having sex by phone. Its riduclous. As far as the knitting goes, I think we should be able to knit anywhere, anytime, and any place. I don't leave home without it.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


i agree! i once went to a store that had a sign that said " if you are on your phone, you will not be waited on!" the cashier said they do inforce it too! i said WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I do that too. I have a plastic book stand on which I place the book in my lap and away I go--knitting and reading. Am I a compulsive knitter? Yes!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

If I knit while with friends they tell me I'm rude and I do notice I don't get invited much. But when I'm with them and having a conversation they answer their cell phones and it's as if I'm not there anymore....so tell me....is that rude??????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> If I knit while with friends they tell me I'm rude and I do notice I don't get invited much. But when I'm with them and having a conversation they answer their cell phones and it's as if I'm not there anymore....so tell me....is that rude??????


they can't really be your friends can they? They should love you, warts and all!!!! Just tell them if you don't knit your face and neck twitch,so what do they want? If they still moan about you knitting? then go home or find some more friends. Such as us hahahahah :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

they can't really be your friends can they? They should love you, warts and all!!!! Just tell them if you don't knit your face and neck twitch,so what do they want? If they still moan about you knitting? then go home or find some more friends. Such as us hahahahah :thumbup:[/quote]

Amen to that!
:thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i wonder why some people who don't do any needlecrafts get mad at those who do? maybe they are jealous because they don't want to put in any effort to learn. i'm glad i taught myself to knit and crochet. it keeps me busy. sometimes i have nervous energy and its amazing how much i get done when i'm in that mode. i love making things. the things we all make are better than the store stuff.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't know how I do it but I knit and read all the time- Mum did and so I have done it for as long as I can remember. One of the reasons why I knit in preference to crochet and cross-stich. When I was studying I got a huge amount done.
> I am knitting now (well, I stopped to write this message)- in fact I am knitting something I got this site and using some of my stash. I have a second thing next to the computer that I also got from here and it is recycling a UFO! The third thing next to the computer is the socks I was working on before I got distracted by the two new projects. Downstairs I think I only have two socks on the go (and one of these is my take out knitting)- other than things that must be getting close to UFOs and those are almost uncountable


Boy, are you amazing! To read and knit at the same time!
I keep a book near the TV if I am not knitting on some project, just to fill the commercial times with something interesting, but have not tried reading while knitting. I am so impressed with this skill.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

I to knit wherever I can Dr's office, hosp., visiting friends & family.
Like you mermie, I was always doing crosswords, was addicted until I started back knitting after 20yrs. Now it has taken over which is better than crosswords because now I have actually made something to be proud of & I have gifts to give that are very much appreciated.

Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

And don't we make wonderful gifts! My family now waits to see what they will recieve for each occasion. But I like to see if my memory is still kicking in and so I do the puzzles. . I do worry my memory.


akeehn said:


> I to knit wherever I can Dr's office, hosp., visiting friends & family.
> Like you mermie, I was always doing crosswords, was addicted until I started back knitting after 20yrs. Now it has taken over which is better than crosswords because now I have actually made something to be proud of & I have gifts to give that are very much appreciated.
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I was at a family home for a Super Bowl party and I brought some knitting with me. One of the niece's mother who was there said something to the effect that she didn't think to bring anything like that to do because it was kind of rude!!!!!!
> I could only say "Really!!!!!!" as I continued to knit - rude as it may have appeared to her.


Your knitting was not rude, but her comment certainly was!


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love knitting in public as inevitably some fellow knitter will ask what I am working on. It is a great way to meet fellow knitters. I hear mothers telling their children that I am doing something called knitting, too. :]


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I knit everywhere too. My grandkids ask me," Why do you knit, Grandma?" I ask "Why do you play video games?" I don't go crazy and get mad and scream when I was killed in a game and when done I have something to show for my time. They are not relaxed or rewarded and just shrug at me. Knitting has not caused me any problems, video games causes fighting and anger.......I'll take knitting any day!


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

One of the reasons I take knitting along when we meet with relatives is to keep me from saying something I'll be sorry I've said. When my brother-in-law says something annoying, I usually have to get to the end of the row, or count stitches for a pattern, etc. I have a sharp tongue and that gives me a moment to consider my reply before I retort. He'll never know the nasty things I didn't say to him (and he's the only one who thinks I shouldn't knit in company of others).


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i wonder why some people who don't do any needlecrafts get mad at those who do? maybe they are jealous because they don't want to put in any effort to learn. i'm glad i taught myself to knit and crochet. it keeps me busy. sometimes i have nervous energy and its amazing how much i get done when i'm in that mode. i love making things. the things we all make are better than the store stuff.


You are so right! I think they are jealous. They think I will knit them a sweater for $10...well I don't think so. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL! What a wonderful group! I love it. Great sense of humor.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I know...don't ya just love these gals? :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

There are many of us who use knitting to prevent a sharp tongue retort! I love being and older woman. c


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Trouble said:


> There are many of us who use knitting to prevent a sharp tongue retort! I love being and older woman. c


It also helps to avoid eye contact & people being able to read your expression because you can bend your head all the way down like you are examining your stitches. ROFL. Many a person has avoided a tongue lashing by my having my knitting needles in hand. Good thing there is yarn on them or I might want to stab some with them!! lol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi! I knit in the car and when I caught the train I would be knitting or crocheting, now I have to use my car to go to work I take my knitting along with me and I sit and knit or crochet in the Rehab Unit where both my parents are. I get quite a bit done. I have knitted four shawlettes, crochet two blankets (very colourful), bootees, mittens, two baby blankets and on the go are a cardigan and jumper for myself, also a fifth blanket for my daughter in law who wants it to fit a queen size bed. My cat was put down as he was riddled with cancer and it was the kindest thing to do, but he too used to sit on my lap whilst I knitted.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Mavisb, I am so sorry to hear about your cat.  We had one that we had to have put down, too. I didn't knit them, but I did crochet. It is so hard, but they aren't in pain anymore.

I have never had anyone tell me that it was rude to knit or crochet in public. I have met some fellow knitters and crocheters while doing it in the doctor's office. I also took my knitting with me when my mother was having a heart cath and then when she had valve replacement surgery, and while she was in CICU after her surgery. Unfortunately, she didn't make it out of CICU. But she is in a better place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> I agree with you whole heartly. First, I hate cell phones. Its a shame when they invent a new gadget, they don't issue a new manners manuel with it. I worked at Walmart as a cashier and I can't tell how many conversations I was forced to listen to that were none of my business. From cussing out their husband to having sex by phone. Its riduclous. As far as the knitting goes, I think we should be able to knit anywhere, anytime, and any place. I don't leave home without it.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Wanda I so agree with you.Do these people hear what they are saying, do they think at all. They are so rude.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Trouble said:


> There are many of us who use knitting to prevent a sharp tongue retort! I love being and older woman. c


Amen to that! :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Amen to your Amen to that!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Queenmawmaw said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean,
> ...


Add me to the list of people who don't enjoy listening in on others' phone conversations. And it seems they yell into the phones which makes it worse. Maybe some scientific study will prove that cell phones caue brain cancer and people will give them up. I'm not wishing brain cancer on anyone, just wish they'd use the phones for emergencies only.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

i think all the ladies are the very best knitters who are willing to help all have a great sense of humor last but not least all seem to love kitting as much as i do thank you all ladies i am so glad to have met you


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I believe I have for some reason let others know it is okay to knit in certain places. At the dr. I have seen people that come often now bring handwork also. Some just smile and others say," If you can.....". So for me I see a rise in handwork out there.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen,
Funny story about knitting in the drs office. I was the one who took my mother in law to all of her drs appts. Of course, I brought my knitting. There was a little boy who was giving his mom a very hard time. He was about six. So, I asked him if he would like to learn how to knit. He sat down beside me and when he left he took his knitting with him. It sure did beat listening to his mom fuss at him. I always bring more than one set of knitting needles and a spare ball of yarn. I hope it kept him from getting at least one whipping.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You made me laugh out loud this morning. That was funny...


jangail719 said:


> One of the reasons I take knitting along when we meet with relatives is to keep me from saying something I'll be sorry I've said. When my brother-in-law says something annoying, I usually have to get to the end of the row, or count stitches for a pattern, etc. I have a sharp tongue and that gives me a moment to consider my reply before I retort. He'll never know the nasty things I didn't say to him (and he's the only one who thinks I shouldn't knit in company of others).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> My husband was a tile setter before retirement and now we do tile work for Christian camps in the area. I am the "go-fer" doing the cutting with the water saw. While I'm not engaged, I usually knit. I wonder if others knit in weird places, also.


I actually just wrote about it in another posting.. But I was on a cruise and saw a girl knitting at a research station in the Antartica.. Now that is a weird place to knit, don't you think??? I think she should get some sort of award for knitting at the end of the world, don't you think??? I'll add a pix or two to show everyone!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> jangail719 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy to read everyone's info about their knitting experiences. I've been knitting for almost 60 years and feel as though I've finally found some soul mates. I knit everywhere and was known at the "knitting lady" at board meetings I formerly attended while working as a library director.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > jangail719 said:
> ...


Well, that was strange! My comments somehow appeared within the quote I was answering. Guess it's time for me to get off the computer and so some work.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is the pix of the girl at the Palmer Research Station Knitting.. we should all be proud!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen,
> Funny story about knitting in the drs office. I was the one who took my mother in law to all of her drs appts. Of course, I brought my knitting. There was a little boy who was giving his mom a very hard time. He was about six. So, I asked him if he would like to learn how to knit. He sat down beside me and when he left he took his knitting with him. It sure did beat listening to his mom fuss at him. I always bring more than one set of knitting needles and a spare ball of yarn. I hope it kept him from getting at least one whipping.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Wanda, What a great idea.. keeps the kids mind off boredom... I'm going to remember to do that too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Kichi said:


> I knit everywhere too. My grandkids ask me," Why do you knit, Grandma?" I ask "Why do you play video games?" I don't go crazy and get mad and scream when I was killed in a game and when done I have something to show for my time. They are not relaxed or rewarded and just shrug at me. Knitting has not caused me any problems, video games causes fighting and anger.......I'll take knitting any day!


How right you are Kichi. Those games have a lot to answer to. When I go visit grandboys they are always on the PS3 (or whatever) I take my knitting otherwise I'd be turning the TV off. hahaha. I can't understand why my son and DIL allow them on it. They know they are going to go nutty when they come off it and then they're banned (again) for a couple of days! Then they go back on it and then banned again! I'm not sure who's NOT learning with this punishment :roll:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

You know, I really dislike it when I am in the waiting room and someone's phone rings and they answer and just sit there talking on the phone in the middle of a big waiting room. Go outside to have your conversation! Or better yet, do like I do and turn the darn thing off. I do have a cell phone. But it is for emergencies only! And yes, I have had to use it twice! Once when I had a flat tire, and my spare was flat, too. And the other time was when my SIL broke down and I needed to call a wrecker to tow my MIL's car. I don't mind readers or knitters or crocheters. Or even conversations. LOL I talk to everyone!


----------



## content (May 15, 2011)

This picture made me smile. My husband is also a tile man. That could be a picture of me except I crochet...everywhere. My son graduated from college yesterday. I crocheted the whole time except when he walked to his diploma. Then I teared up with pride.


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Yikes! Private conversations in public. Do these people think their lives are so important we want to know? I recall while I was waiting for a flight a woman was speaking so loud on her cell phone we all could here her. I truly thing she thought we were interested in her life. And how many times did you find yourself responding to a person on a cell phone? :?


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

someone sent this nice knitting ripple pattern to use your scrap yarn on. I lost it and would like to copy it again. Help!!


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

In the car. Usually on a couch in front of the TV, but I take mine when we go somewhere long enough to knit a row or more. To WalMart or to Canada. It doesn't matter where we go,in the car is where I can concentrate on it (except when I have to drive or navagate).


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

granny1 said:


> The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom.quote]
> 
> I do. I'm planning a cathedral window afghan, and as you make a ton of the little 'windows' first, I have yarn and needles in the bathroom, so I can knit a row or two while I'm there. My friends laughed out loud when I told them I do that.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been thinking of making that one, too. I love it! Are you using the colors shown? Are you using wool? I'm not sure if I want to buy yarn or use leftovers. I like the colors in that afghan...


DorothyLWM said:


> granny1 said:
> 
> 
> > The only place I can think of that I haven't knit is the bathroom.quote]
> ...


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

mernie said:


> I have been thinking of making that one, too. I love it! Are you using the colors shown? Are you using wool? I'm not sure if I want to buy yarn or use leftovers. I like the colors in that afghan...
> 
> 
> DorothyLWM said:
> ...


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

do you belong to campers on a mission?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

OH! i crochet. any where I can.unless I'm cross stitching. i was knitting in the car once while hubby was driving. Every time he hit a bump my stitches would come off the needle. After about the 3rd time, i put knitting away and got out my crocheting. So much easier in a car.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

sorry, I didn't see this until now. No, I'm not a camper at all. I'm more of an "air-conditioning" girl. My friends are amazed that I actually, finally, have a flower garden(s)


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

alwilda said:


> OH! i crochet. any where I can.unless I'm cross stitching. i was knitting in the car once while hubby was driving. Every time he hit a bump my stitches would come off the needle. After about the 3rd time, i put knitting away and got out my crocheting. So much easier in a car.


I've done some cross-stitching and embroidery, crewel and otherwise, but I'm more likely to be sewing or knitting. I agree that crocheting and knitting are much easier in a car than cross-stitch. Whenever my husband and I are on the road, if I'm not driving, I'm knitting. 
And I actually got 3 rows done on one of my little cathedral windows in the Walmart checkout line, the other night.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> sorry, I didn't see this until now. No, I'm not a camper at all. I'm more of an "air-conditioning" girl. My friends are amazed that I actually, finally, have a flower garden(s)


Sort of my mother's friend, "My idea of roughing it is a Howard Johnson's without a spa"


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Laele said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, I didn't see this until now. No, I'm not a camper at all. I'm more of an "air-conditioning" girl. My friends are amazed that I actually, finally, have a flower garden(s)
> ...


Exactly


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I knit everywhere every chance I get. My girlfriends say I would knit in my sleep if I could figure out a way to do it.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Queenmawmaw, What a very kind thing that you do. I bet that little boy left there much happier than when he first came and that his mother was grateful to you. What a lovely idea you have given to us. you are a gem.


----------

